# What are you favourite songs to play?



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

simple, yet interesting 

what is/are your favourite song(s) to play? 

Classical gas
julia -beatles
losing my religion/driver eight -REM 
old man, heart of gold -neil young 
babe don't leave me - Led Zep

Always open to learn new songs.. so lets hear em'


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Binge and grab - Buckethead


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
Father And Son - Cat Stevens
Fire And Rain - James Taylor
Harvest Moon - Neil Young
All The Same - Sick Puppies

....to name a few....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

All of them.

(Post #900!)

,-)


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dust in the Wind --- Kansas (fingerpicking)
Is there anybody out there ? --- Pink Floyd
Harmonium


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

--- D


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, this list will change next week LOL But this week, I'm having fun with:


In My Dreams - Emmylou Harris
Greenville - Lucinda Williams
Caleb Meyer - Gillian Welch (actually, this one's a constant on the list)
Bird of Cuzco - Nina Nastasia


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

terraplane blues- robert johnson,
someday ill get it right:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mmmm, mmm, mmm - crash test dummies everlong - foo fighters


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Well, this list will change next week LOL But this week, I'm having fun with:
> 
> 
> In My Dreams - Emmylou Harris
> ...


oh yea, I'm the same way, loving the song until it is no longer a challange and I want to CONCORE something else. LIke a menu at a really good restaurant I WANT TO PICK EVERYTHING, have a taste, and get the next one. I end up "learning the song", but just enough to want somthing else.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

I would have to say my own songs, i stopped learning songs and found it more fun to write. trust me there all not good but the ones that make your hairs stand up i just love it. sdsre


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

The ones I'm working on right now.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Warren said:


> The ones I'm working on right now.


I always have fun with new material, but there's got to be a few that you always enjoy coming back too.

Mostly some Neil Young and the Beatles stuff in terms of playing - Aimee Mann when it comes to singing and playing.

Cadence


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Well, this list will change next week LOL But this week, I'm having fun with:
> 
> 
> In My Dreams - Emmylou Harris
> ...


You wouldn't happen to have the tabs for ' In my dreams ' would you.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## crguitar411 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wish You were here..Floyd
People are strange..Doors
Is there anybody out there..Floyd
Nobody Knows You... EC version
Back in Black ..ACDC..yes on an acoustic 
Freight Train.. Libby Cotton
Blister in the Sun..Violent Femmes 
Tuexdo Junction.. ? 
Silver Sands Rag...? I like this one cos its so different from anything else I play


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

When I was around the age of 14 I stopped playing guitar because I got so bored with playing other peoples material.

After a few months I picked it backed up... and never learned another cover piece since. It was then that I learned that my true love was in writing music not just playing guitar. Its the only thing that keeps it interesting.

Annoying to be at a party though and people start yelling out songs and I just sorta shrug lol.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

oldcountry310 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the tabs for ' In my dreams ' would you.:food-smiley-004:


Well, I just spent 20 minutes typing it out for you, only to hit the send button and see the formatting go completely wonky. Ahhhh! So, best to check out this site I guess....

http://www.cowboylyrics.com/tabs/harris-emmylou/in-my-dreams-5807.html

Note: we do it in A, capo 2 to avoid the dreaded B chord!


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Well, I just spent 20 minutes typing it out for you, only to hit the send button and see the formatting go completely wonky. Ahhhh! So, best to check out this site I guess....
> 
> http://www.cowboylyrics.com/tabs/harris-emmylou/in-my-dreams-5807.html
> 
> Note: we do it in A, capo 2 to avoid the dreaded B chord!


Much appreciated thanx....nothin worse then gettin wonky.:smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been really getting off on my cover of Mary Chapin Carpenters "I Take My Chances" lately....


And "Which Way Does The River Run" which I stole from Lennie Gallant

And a song called "One Eye Love" that I have NO idea who belongs to it.... I found it in a collection of MP3s I was sorting.... 

Lyrics...
"I got a gal with just one eye
No depth-of-field but sweet as pie
And I just don't care-e-o
If her vision isn't stereo"

,-)


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

zinga said:


> I would have to say my own songs, i stopped learning songs and found it more fun to write. trust me there all not good but the ones that make your hairs stand up i just love it. sdsre


I've been leaning that way to lately. Learning the fretboard has been my main concern these last few weeks and I am now starting o be able to experiment with new chords and stuff. I usually just tend to mix other songs I've learned into a hybrid jam. Fun stuff.


----------

